# "Barn Drama" article in Wall Street Journal



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

It makes me sad for the horse community that the perception of "barn drama" is apparently so mainstream that a major newspaper printed a full-length story about how ill-behaved horse people are:

'Barn Drama' Puts Riders on Their High Horses - WSJ.com

I continue to be thankful for my wonderful, drama free boarding barn!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm so thankful that I'm able to have our horses at home!


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Well the article does do a good job of dissecting WHY horse people have such a hard time getting along with one another- a lot of people are opinionated, want a sense of control, and then throw a living thing that we've attached strong emotions to into the mix and that's a recipe for nuttiness in ANY situation, let alone horses. 

Me, I've been the barn oddball, being the owner of the only mule on the place  People leave me alone because they're probably worried that whatever I have is catching.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

I boarded for many years before my fiance and I got our own property. You take the good with the bad no matter what you have BUT I hope to never have to board again and if I do, Ill be the owner of a facility!
Wonderful article! Horses are for many of us similar to that of a child...we love and adore them and want the best for them. And no, its not a "team sport" so there will never be an 'all for one and one for all' mentality BUT that never allows someone to be vindictive or rude ...especially adults.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Very interesting and very true! Unfortunately a lot of BOs don't make any attempt to control these situations.
It only takes 1 bad boarder to make the whole stable a miserable experience!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Mulefeather, I agree there's a certain type of snobbery that goes with owning a mule. My horse gave birth to one in 2005, and I caught myself many times behaving like the mule was not in the same league as a horse, and feel really bad about it. It's nice to know that she went to a good mule home and has her own "person" to bond with.

We were having "drama" at our boarding place. Little did I realize that it was the woman I was most friendly with. In fact I found out that her dramas included lying about other people! The BO finally confronted her and she is not around much anymore. She drops her daughter off and leaves. I never knew about the lying part.


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

When I was looking for an appropriate facility, I spent a lot of time interviewing barn owners; and I was particular impressed by the BO that I chose. She was very upfront (read: "blunt") in explaining that she did NOT tolerate drama in her barn: If someone caused trouble, they would be put on 30-day notice and told to leave. She is very particular about tack being left out -- it isn't -- and everyone must clean up/sweep up after themselves when they groom or tack-up. No one "borrows without asking" and nothing ever "disappears." You can leave your purse in your car without locking it. And did I mention that EVERYONE who boards there is NICE? And ADULT? (And everyone rides Western, except one 20-something?) ;-)

How does the BO accomplish this? By setting up firm boundaries and informing people of the consequences for crossing them: no second chances -- you're out. As a result, there's no tomfoolery and no back-biting. We all like it there, so we toe the line. The BO has made a concerted effort to avoid barn drama, and it shows! It's a great place to board.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

The article didn't even mention the heinous, unstable, disgruntled ex employees or boarders who actually burn the barns down! Our barn has security camera recording all the time. It's essential in today's sick society.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

PrincessFluffy, I'm definitely used to the mule-snobbery some people have, but in most cases I chalk it up to them having never met one , or had the misfortune to meet one they didn't know how to communicate with (a lot of horse people assume they're just horses with long ears and stubborn personalities). Mules aren't for everyone, as they can be too smart for their own good and DEFINITELY opinionated, especially if it's something they really, REALLY have decided that they would rather not do. But to me it was more like owning a 16 hand, 1600 pound dog  

I'm very thankful that the places I've boarded have generally been laid-back and drama-free. I'm also a bit shy and reserved when it comes to people I don't know very well, so I don't tend to be involved in drama anyway. Some people seem to view that as being unfriendly I guess.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Mulefeather, thanks. People always compare mules to horses, and you really can't. They have a much different thought process. I found the stubborn in mine was actually that she needed someone to discuss it with her. When she understood, she did it. I miss mine.


----------



## Drama averse BO (Feb 10, 2017)

TrailTraveler said:


> When I was looking for an appropriate facility, I spent a lot of time interviewing barn owners; and I was particular impressed by the BO that I chose. She was very upfront (read: "blunt") in explaining that she did NOT tolerate drama in her barn: If someone caused trouble, they would be put on 30-day notice and told to leave. She is very particular about tack being left out -- it isn't -- and everyone must clean up/sweep up after themselves when they groom or tack-up. No one "borrows without asking" and nothing ever "disappears." You can leave your purse in your car without locking it. And did I mention that EVERYONE who boards there is NICE? And ADULT? (And everyone rides Western, except one 20-something?) ;-)
> 
> How does the BO accomplish this? By setting up firm boundaries and informing people of the consequences for crossing them: no second chances -- you're out. As a result, there's no tomfoolery and no back-biting. We all like it there, so we toe the line. The BO has made a concerted effort to avoid barn drama, and it shows! It's a great place to board.


Unfortunately, even when you are a BO that 'lays down the law' in your stable, the trouble-makers, drama-queens, and the pompous know-it-alls simply start gossipping about, and back-stabbing, the BO. I have noted these nasty folks have a string penchant for using social media to do so, and to do so unfairly and maliciously to boot. 

My experience as a BO is that the 'trainers' employed by stables are often far worse than the boarders. In fact, some of the trainers, usually the less talented ones, are very active in trying to promote themselves by throwing their weight around in other people's stables, trying to override the actual owners' established management goals and rules, and basically trying to prove their 'superiority' by discarding the owner's philosophy and rules, and making a lot of self-serving 'noise' publically while doing so. This ignorant approach seems to be a short-sited tactic aimed at advertising their 'expertise' as being so profound that it is required in order to 'improve' the management and the horses' training at those stables for which they work.

In all, I have found that many trainers harbour a conceit, or profound insecurity, that fuels some outrageous attempts to promote their professional reputation at the expense of their employers, and which can lead to their behaving far more egregiously than most of the boarders.


----------



## Drama averse BO (Feb 10, 2017)

Doodlesweaver said:


> The article didn't even mention the heinous, unstable, disgruntled ex employees or boarders who actually burn the barns down! Our barn has security camera recording all the time. It's essential in today's sick society.


I agree, as we have installed securty cameras for the same reason. The ex-employees, fired for animal neglect, punching and beating our horses, letting stallions loose, stealing, workplace aggression, Workmen Compensation fraud, sabotage, and sheer laziness...these are the ones who slander and blame others on social media, gossip, back-stab, threaten, harrass, vandalize and even sue, their former employers. 
Horses are so beautiful yet they attract so many conceited, insecure, and toxic people. 
Our phiosophy is 'horses' wellbeing comes first'. if your ego is your priority, go find another barn...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I haven't yet read the article, but just wanted to play Devil's Advocate and say there are "conceited, insecure, and toxic people" in all sports and hobbies.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I would like to read the article, but apparently one must pay for a subscription to WSJ to read it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> I would like to read the article, but apparently one must pay for a subscription to WSJ to read it.


I wasn't able to read it either. And not impressed enough with WSJ to pay.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is an old thread that's been resurrected - still worth discussing but maybe the ability to read the article used to be free?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I can't read the article but I'll say every barn has a different atmosphere and different feel to it. Anywhere you go, there will be a variety of different people. Some you like, some you dont. Crazy and irrational people who are toxic and bring everyone down around them and inspiring people who lift everyone up. Insufferable know it alls, snobs, people who always have to feel better than others by putting down other people, incredibly immature people who lack basic decency or manners.

My barn has drama but it's generally not coming from the boarders. There isn't much gossip or "back stabbing." The topic of conversation is very rarely other people. I know the boarders and Im friendly with them but I stick to myself for the most part and keep barn time fairly professional. I hate gossip and drama in general. I have too much anxiety to be able to cope with people-made drama, it's just stupid, irrational and makes NO sense to me. Im of the philosophy if you have nothing constructive, nice or meaningful to say then don't say anything at all. Critical analysis and objectiveness is fair game but petty non sense is just unnecessary. Some people are nasty for nastiness sake but IMO people who are nasty for no legitimate reason are stewing in their own misery and I firmly believe in letting them stew in whatever filth they create and avoiding their toxic cesspool personalities as much as possible. You can't rationalize crazy or help anyone who doesn't want help.

The horse world has some real psychos though. For example I joke about being crazy but really I'm eccentric and quirky but good natured and reasonable but a lot of people are erratic, irrational, and are totally unreasonable/unwilling to listen to anything that doesn't re-enforce their ego. Those kinds I hold at arms length and have as little contact with as possible because interaction other than what is necessary is irritating. Some people, no matter their age just have to grow up because they think they're entitled to special treatment and special attention. Just grr...lol really this is kinda in general but a lot of that is why I stick to myself and avoid most people. 

People-made drama is just nonsense and unnecessary to me. Honestly, what is SO lacking in someone's life that they feel the need to belittle and diminish someone else as a means of feeling more important? I want to be explained how diminishing someone else's self worth makes someone any more intelligent, capable or able. People who are especially arrogant or conceited do annoy me but if I have a problem I take it to their face and not behind their back (though people who I know are irrational/unreasonable I don't say a word to and just nod my head and keep my distance). And in general I like problems dealt with upfront and let go. Grudges, pettiness, what's the point?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

jaydee said:


> This is an old thread that's been resurrected - still worth discussing but maybe the ability to read the article used to be free?


Yes, sorry all. Was definitely free when I first posted as I'm not a subscriber. They must make you pay to get to the archived content.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I googled "Barn Drama puts Riders on their High Horse" and the article came up for free!!


----------

